# Bester Virenscanner für Linux?

## YPenguin

Ich habe hier einen recht ausführlichen Artikel zu dem Thema gefunden, der allerdings in Englisch ist.

http://www.tuxradar.com/content/get-best-virus-scanner-linux

Mir ist bekannt, dass Gentoo-Linux kein einfaches Ziel für Viren ist.

----------

## Markus09

Dieser Test ist etwas aktueller:

https://www.av-test.org/de/news/news-single-view/linux-16-schutzpakete-gegen-windows-und-linux-schaedlinge-im-test/

Dem neuen Test zufolge ist z.B. clamav nicht mehr so empfehlenswert.

Das ist/wäre recht schade, da dies der einzige ist der OpenSource ist.

Außerdem würde ich deinem verlinkten Test nicht allzu trauen, da anscheinend nur mittels EICAR Datei(en) getestet wurde.

----------

## YPenguin

In der Einleitung des von mir verlinkten Artikels heißt es ja, ein Gnome-Theme sei als Vehikel für ein schädliches Skript verwendet worden.

Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mal unter den KDE-Hintergrundbildern eine Seite hatte, wo ein Windows-Virus enthalten war.

Möglicherweise ist das sogar noch so. (Die von Usern erstellten Hintergrundbilder sind gemeint.)

----------

## Markus09

Ja, dieser Aufhänger im ersten Link ist ganz interessant.

Windows Virus in KDE Bild ist mal etwas anderes.

Ich glaube auch, das Gentoo nicht so ein einfaches Ziel ist, da ja jedes System irgendwie anders ist.

Trotzdem möchte man sich hin und wieder vergewissern, dass man selbst nichts übersehen hat.

Suchst du aktuell für eine bestimmte Anwendung einen Scanner?

Falls es in Richtung Firewall geht, dann hat z.B. ipfire eine schnelle Lösung um Netzwerktraffic (HTTP) transparent scannen zu lassen.

Leider eben nur mit ClamAV als Standard.

----------

## YPenguin

Hat außer mir mal jemand die Funktion von KDE genutzt, wo man Hintergrundbilder anderer Nutzer laden kann?

Manchmal kommt anstelle einer Bilddatei eine HTML-Datei und die kann dann viel enthalten - so war es glaub ich auch damals.

----------

## Astolo

Ich halte Linux-Antivirensoftware nicht unbedingt für unnötig. Vor allem zum Schutz von Windows-Kollegen. Zwar hat Linux mehrere Sicherheitsfunktionen eingebaut, doch in einem gemischten Netzwerk ist Malware schnell von einem Linux-Rechner auf ein Windows-Rechner übertragen oder per Nachrichten-Anhang versendet. 

Leider suchen viele Linux-Virenscanner (Standard-Einstellungen) nur nach Linux-Viren. Vorteil: geringe Systemlast. Sollen auch alle bekannten Windows-Viren zuverlässig erkannt werden, muss der Virenscanner einen Katalog von mehreren tausend Schädlingen abfragen, auf Kosten der Systemlast. Dies umgehen die meisten Linux-Virenscanner damit, dass sie nur nach aktuell gefährlichen Windows-Viren suchen. Gute Ergebnisse bei der Erkennung von Linux- und Windows-Viren erzielen  (berufliche Erfahrung) ESET NOD32 Antivirus for Linux, Bitdefender Antivirus Scanner for Unices und Kaspersky Endpoint Security. Besonders Kaspersky kann ich empfehlen, die Erkennungs-Engine schneidet regelmäßig in Windows und Linux-Tests gut ab! Nutzen wir auch in unserer Firma   :Wink:  AVG erkennt viele Linux-Viren jedoch nur recht wenige Windows-Viren.

Übrigens gefährden immer mehr Ransomware-Viren Linux-Betriebssysteme: http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2015-11/computerkriminalitaet-erste-ransomware-linux-osx

Wir hatten vergangene Woche solch einen Virus auf einem Firmen-Rechner (Linux).

Darüber hinaus verfügen die meisten Virenscanner über einen Phishing-Filter. Vor Phishing schützt auch Linux nichtLast edited by Astolo on Sun Nov 03, 2019 3:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeforscht und verdächtig ist beispielsweise das Bild Mountain Mist.

Die (möglicherweise gefährliche) Adresse ist diese: https://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=109446

Bei dem Versuch das jpg zu laden kam ein Script und startete in Firefox.

----------

## YPenguin

Es gibt dort offenbar phishing. Jedenfalls hat das Avast Add-On von Opera dies gemeldet.

----------

## misterjack

 *Markus09 wrote:*   

> Dieser Test ist etwas aktueller:
> 
> https://www.av-test.org/de/news/news-single-view/linux-16-schutzpakete-gegen-windows-und-linux-schaedlinge-im-test/
> 
> 

 

Mich würde interssieren, wie clamav in Kombination mit app-antivirus/clamav-unofficial-sigs abschneiden würde.

----------

## py-ro

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  Mich würde interssieren, wie clamav in Kombination mit app-antivirus/clamav-unofficial-sigs abschneiden würde.

 

Deutlich besser, zumindest bei der aktuellen Welle von Viren Spams, haben das für ein paar tausend Mailboxen laufen und es kommt quasi nichts mehr durch, gut ein paar handgemachte SA Regeln sind auch dazu gekommen.

Bye

Py

----------

## musv

Eigentlich gehört der Thread ins Diskussionsforum. (uneigentlich auch)

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für diesem Thread!

Es war mir bisher nicht bekannt, dass es clamav-unofficial-sigs gibt.

Habt ihr damit gute Erfahrungen und was gibt es dabei zu beachten?

----------

